# Thankin Ya Friends for the Warmth yual shared ;)



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 22, 2013)

Thanks to those who offered friendship here, but feel need now for trails better suited. Lookin forward to meetin some gain to other trails walkin. Be kind to self and mother nature and hopes yual gets outa life whats yual put in to it. Friends here will be missed so keeps yur wood dry and yur firesides warm pilgrems Ill watch fur ya shoreside 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 22, 2013)

Of course you know I am sad to see you go and will miss you.  Check your inbox.


----------



## gunforhire (May 22, 2013)

BWD, 
It was some of your posts that got me to join MP. As an outsider I have no idea what's happening around here recently and I'm new enough and have felt the slight chill in the air that I'll keep my mouth shut and post count down about it. You owe me nothing and yet you have given much. If you should find a trail that interests those of us fortunate enough to spend most of our lives working in and surrounded by Boreal forest and the occasional sound of a wolf pack going to work please share said trail. Who knows maybe some day our trails will meet. Until then keep your nose to the wind and you eyes along the skyline. gunforhire


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 22, 2013)

you know whats up, bud. You're a great grower and a great person, BWD. No reason to leave but we went over that. 

Keepin firesides burning bright for ya's.:stoned::48:

Much peace, love & frosty nugs,

7greeneyes


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

You've posted quite a few goodbye posts just like this one and you're still here, lol.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 22, 2013)

Agreed. If you need a break, take one. No need to say goodbye. I say the same thing to all 27 of our cooks. If you need a break, take one. Difference is in most cases they don't get paid for it


----------



## Ruffy (May 22, 2013)

well bwd best of luck pilgram! you wished me best of luck so ill repay the words! peace, be safe & dont tell no one!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 22, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You've posted quite a few goodbye posts just like this one and you're still here, lol.


 
Was only one other time I recall, folks here cant count neither! And I thought I be the slow one lol 

Take care friends and for the little folks here; dont letem get ya down, always keep yur pride and own who ya be! Karma be bout the worst thing comin in everyones end. Love yur friends and try tune out bullies on yur trail best yual see fit.

 Like I said in an earlier thread lady yual aint worth it so I leave and let yual stake claim to those yual can control, manipulate to yur ways, and to yur click yual be mighty transparent makin this sites fire suffer. Good memebers joinin only to be run off by folks like yual who think just cause yur here longer gives yual right to make new feel so little. Wish ya nothin but what yur deservin in yur life and only yual knows whats comin yur trail.

Ooooops I just remembered! Yual dont read me threads cause they be causin yual brain ach so might as well stop typin truth cause yual aint goin to attend thread to reads it anyways "unless" yual lookin to keep fires hot burning and thats what yual have proven yual do! Yual dont like what someone say and they defend themselves yual go to lenghts to chase to them other threads to continue fight there when folk wantin to walk away. Yual own it so run it right but ways it be runnin aint lastin long before it aint nothin to look at. Without good members to site, it aint a site and thisin here one seems to be purgin out the best just as quick they be joinin.

Done here nows yual got me fired up and speakin to mind! I kick my fire out now that I have honourd all friends with respectable goodbye.

Yur site is yurs yur HighNAss

BWD


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 22, 2013)

Another great member gone. 


Bwd- farewell friend, yull b missed. My fire side will be burning bright so you can see it from a distance...

What a shame...


----------



## Grower13 (May 22, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Another great member gone.
> 
> 
> Bwd- farewell friend, yull b missed. My fire side will be burning bright so you can see it from a distance...
> ...


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 22, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 22, 2013)

But BWD I just got here not too long ago..  

With respect, I wish you would take your own advice that you kindly dished out just moments ago; *"dont letem get ya down, always keep yur pride and own who ya be!"*


Doesn't that mean, don't let some piss ant run you off from a good site and hold true to yourself? :confused2:  (I'm not personally saying anyone is a piss ant, just referring to any said person as such since you surely are seeing them as such)


----------



## Locked (May 22, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You've posted quite a few goodbye posts just like this one and you're still here, lol.



Contrary to what you might think, the* lol *does not make this post any less obnoxious...not to mention uncalled for.   We get it, you don't like BWD, so why stop by and drag this thread down with your negativity? I don't get petty crap like this. 


BWD be good bro, I will keep it real and say that many times I couldn't make out some of your posts and scratched my head and moved on. It didn't make me mad and it didn't make me want to start hating on you. Your committed to the persona and if that is something that brings you joy then cool. From what I have seen of your posts, at least the ones i can decipher, is your hearts in the right place and I have never seen you attack people. In fact I remember being in a couple heated threads and you were the voice of reason trying to calm things down. I hope you find the place you are looking for.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 22, 2013)

^ Everything that hamster says is golden :aok: 


*sniff sniff*.. I love you little guy.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Contrary to what you might think, the* lol *does not make this post any less obnoxious...not to mention uncalled for.   We get it, you don't like BWD, so why stop by and drag this thread down with your negativity? I don't get petty crap like this. .



Aha! For a quick second I thought you were the one calling me petty.  Think again my friend.  Assuming only makes an *** out of you and me.

If bwd can't take any constructive critism without being whiny and doing the poor me's then that's his thing and only reflects either immaturity or insecurities on his part.

Why do just a few opinions cause drama like these goodbye posts?  They are just a call out for attention.  

He knows exactly what to do to stay out of my hair.  Does he do it, no.  He likes poking other things with that stick of his.  

Let's see if he can handle this post without trying to get pity from you folks.  

And yes, his posts are hard for me to decipher.  It's my opinion.  So he starts the poor me's.  

Never assume anything.


----------



## Grower13 (May 22, 2013)

IMHO you need to chill smokinmom........


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

He needs to chill.  Tell him to LEAVE ME ALONE!!!!

And he acheived exactly what he wanted from this thread.


----------



## Grower13 (May 22, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> He needs to chill.  Tell him to LEAVE ME ALONE!!!!


 
you could of ignored this thread....... right?...... you jumped right into this looking for a fight it appears to me....... why you let something rub you so wrong....... life is to short.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

Yea probably so.  Just sick of all the whining and complaining.  Never did I tell the guy to leave the group.  I just requested in 1 thread.  He said he'd step away and he did not.  One thread out of how many thousands on there????????

BWD, again.  Have fun with all your other threads, folks obviously adore you.  Just please stop making a few of us uncomfortable on the *only* thread I post on.  How complicated is that?  Sounds pretty easy to me, esp since you already said you would step away.  I'd be happy to co-exist elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## Grower13 (May 22, 2013)

Yall are both are good folks....... but obviously yall misunderstand each other....... you both belong here........ but yall are gonna have to take each other for who and what you are......... it ain't that hard........ the rest of us do.....most of the time anyway... we all have bad days......peace yall..... i'm done on this thread.

:48:


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Contrary to what you might think, the* lol *does not make this post any less obnoxious...not to mention uncalled for.   We get it, you don't like BWD, so why stop by and drag this thread down with your negativity? I don't get petty crap like this.
> 
> 
> BWD be good bro, I will keep it real and say that many times I couldn't make out some of your posts and scratched my head and moved on. It didn't make me mad and it didn't make me want to start hating on you. Your committed to the persona and if that is something that brings you joy then cool. From what I have seen of your posts, at least the ones i can decipher, is your hearts in the right place and I have never seen you attack people. In fact I remember being in a couple heated threads and you were the voice of reason trying to calm things down. I hope you find the place you are looking for.



Unfortunately I have seen his other side. Once deciphered he is not the golden boy you all think he is.  I do not get his persona either, I think it is done in poor taste as it makes fun of the people that really cannot write or read  properly. Ex-marine that lives in Canada and writes like he just walked off main street Mayberry...pffft drama queen is what I think and why he posts threads like this...Didn't we already have a member that would post a good bye thread a few times every so often? Just to stir up more drama with the poor me, nobody likes me, goodbyes? Who was that dude?

Plus I think everyone needs to just chill because nobody really knows what is going on.:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> Yall are both are good folks....... but obviously yall misunderstand each other....... you both belong here



Agreed 100% and thank you.

I don't enjoy the fighting or the drama either.


----------



## Locked (May 22, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Didn't we already have a member that would post a good bye thread a few times every so often? Just to stir up more drama with the poor me, nobody likes me, goodbyes? Who was that dude?


That would be the infamous DD. Degenerative Disc. Holds the record for Most Good Bye Threads in one week. 

Maybe if I spent the time deciphering his posts I would feel differently, but I still wouldn't feel diferently about 





			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You've posted quite a few goodbye posts just like this one and you're still here, lol.


  being obnoxious coming from someone who has said she just wants him to leave her alone. Then why come in here and spill gasoline all over this thread? Jesus Christ, let's grow up a little bit, can we? No need for it, and it contradicts her statement about him bothering her...seems they both might be guilty of feeding this situation, you think?  Everyone should just chill a bit, smoke a bowl, and keep things civil. Is the IGNORE button broken?:confused2::chillpill::48::vap_smiley:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

Yep, both guilty.  Glad that's becomming apparent to some of you.

I'll happily leave him alone if he leaves me and a few others alone.  Fair enough?  I think so.


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> That would be the infamous DD. Degenerative Disc. Holds the record for Most Good Bye Threads in one week.
> 
> Maybe if I spent the time deciphering his posts I would feel differently, but I still wouldn't feel diferently about   being obnoxious coming from someone who has said she just wants him to leave her alone. Then why come in here and spill gasoline all over this thread? Jesus Christ, let's grow up a little bit, can we? No need for it, and it contradicts her statement about him bothering her...seems they both might be guilty of feeding this situation, you think?  Everyone should just chill a bit, smoke a bowl, and keep things civil. Is the IGNORE button broken?:confused2::chillpill::48::vap_smiley:



I think there has been some stick poking in quite a few threads between the two. Started in one was dragged through the BHC and now here.


----------



## cubby (May 22, 2013)

I walked away from a thread where he came after me for no reason...then he sends me a wink smilie, no text, just the wink. Now he's the victim?

I don't like the moronic persona...FACT. But I played by the rules and ignored him. He came after me for simply stating to another member "I don't get the persona", that's it!!! I said nothing negative to, or about him, but I don't want to play a part in his online fantasy life. 

As far as his "goodbye" we'll see if it's fact or another ploy for attention. I don't want to call the man a liar.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 22, 2013)

Oh Oh sm and cubby be asked fur true intention. Yual know ifin yual stop to bein bully yual might make good yur names gain. Be kind and dont poke even ifin yual got stuff to say just remember raisings "Ifin yual got nothin good to say? Then dont say nothin to alls" 

Folk like us never took to yual but yual took to me and judged me by ways of typin and charachter perseaved. Dont spell well so get over it dont talk like yual do so get over it. I have done nothin but enter yur site as friend and treated almost most with respect. 

Cubby, Smokinmom, Multifarious! I did nothin to yu and have never spit to yual direction but yual do mine? Clicks should be done and free to speak and form friend to all should be alloud. I am smokin to pipe and realy cant focus more to this but I just want to say sorry I didntnt mean to get to under yur skin just to make friends 

BWD


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2013)

cripes we are getting tired of your poor me posts. You all poked the stick at each other just as hard.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 22, 2013)

Sorry ya feel this way all I have is track record here and posts posted. Didnt mean to tread yur trail of high and the mighty. Thats why I be packin out and lookin to get the bandden comin my trail ifin I have to out yual 

Sorry bout I read person and topic well pilgrem and never ever have I pissed in yur corn flakes and called it milk yet yual take side respected. Be gone soon friend but not without the education of folks called friend my firesides, cause they deserve better and fair equal treatment yur site 

BWD


----------



## orangesunshine (May 22, 2013)

my 2 sense---use your iggy button and move forward---nobody is expected to love each other all the time---get along or move on---all this negative crap is NOT a very good reflection of why we are all here at MARP---if i were a noob and saw this drama---i would move on somewhere else---stop bringing all the sheit for others to see---you got a beef go to pm---if you can't settle it---use your iggy button---in the mean time try some of this iso dabbed on the og kush i had to buy---it'll sure to put even the hardiest of stoner in a couch lock or a feeding frenzy :48: 


p.s.---where's ozzy when you need him


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2013)

BWD said:
			
		

> Folk like us never took to yual but yual took to me and judged me by ways of typin and charachter perseaved. Dont spell well so get over it dont talk like yual do so get over it.



You BWD are the one that chosen that path.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

I owned up to my part.  I believe the mature thing to do is to own up to your part too and just move on.  All the complaining on various threads isn't helping matters for either of us.  

Agree?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 22, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> You BWD are the one that chosen that path.


 
Was my life and yual condem me to what I had no control over Duck shame to yual friend!!!! Thought yual better then that judgement but then gain this be indication yual to the click pilling up. Sorry and sad fur yual cause I always looked up to ya until yual got sided without thought 

BWD


----------



## cubby (May 22, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Oh Oh sm and cubby be asked fur true intention. Yual know ifin yual stop to bein bully yual might make good yur names gain. Be kind and dont poke even ifin yual got stuff to say just remember raisings "Ifin yual got nothin good to say? Then dont say nothin to alls"
> 
> Folk like us never took to yual but yual took to me and judged me by ways of typin and charachter perseaved. Dont spell well so get over it dont talk like yual do so get over it. I have done nothin but enter yur site as friend and treated almost most with respect.
> 
> ...





Prior to YYZ's thread, where you accused me of having something to hide, what did I say to, or about you ? I said "I don't get your persona" period, point blank!!! If that offends you, get over it!!! I never said you weren't welcome, rather the opposite. And if anyone wants to see the actual nexus of this garbage please look in the BHC.


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Was my life and yual condem me to what I had no control over Duck shame to yual friend!!!! Thought yual better then that judgement but then gain this be indication yual to the click pilling up. Sorry and sad fur yual cause I always looked up to ya until yual got sided without thought
> 
> BWD



:rofl:

BWD you are such a fake. 

You should be ashamed of yourself for making fun of people who really cannot read or write, which in your case is not true, you just care not to do so.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 22, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I owned up to my part. I believe the mature thing to do is to own up to your part too and just move on. All the complaining on various threads isn't helping matters for either of us.
> 
> Agree?


 
When I want yual to say sorry to forum in general fur being bully yual are and better be seein names to yur sorry that be to me attention. SmokinMom I aint yur enamy nore am I cubby and multifarious I just aims to see folk treated fair and right no matter what yur status to totempole. Yual earn respect yual dont demand it! Be true to all cause we all here together at the end.

Ball is yual court SM, Cubby, and MUltif I be here to freind to all and aims to treat every pilgrem comes through the door at Mpas as equal and friend rireside until proven different. 

What yual say?

BWD


----------



## Jimmy James (May 22, 2013)

is this the Tiger Woods - Sergio Garcia thread ?


----------



## Locked (May 22, 2013)

This is what happens when there is crap on TV...

Lets 

:48:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 22, 2013)

i love chicken


----------



## orangesunshine (May 22, 2013)

how bout we just start spamming this thread that ain't going anywhere fast


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 22, 2013)

In english

IM SORRY FOR MY PART

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 22, 2013)

Goodbye!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

Seriously, you did nothing to provoke any of this?

Again, I owned up to my part and I think you should as well.  You're not all innocent here, please quit playing the victim.  There's 3 sides to every story.  Mine, yours and the truth.

I like chicken too, with lots of ketchup.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 22, 2013)

hope you all make a big rukus when i start my I'M LEAVING THREAD


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2013)

> Ball is yual court SM, Cubby, and MUltif I be here to freind to all and aims to treat every pilgrem comes through the door at Mpas as equal and friend rireside until proven different.



So in 1 week you had a stick poking contest with 3 different people and it is all their fault.  Oh poor me.:ignore:


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> hope you all make a big rukus when i start my I'M LEAVING THREAD



what you talking about Willis?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 22, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Seriously, you did nothing to provoke any of this?
> 
> Again, I owned up to my part and I think you should as well. You're not all innocent here, please quit playing the victim. There's 3 sides to every story. Mine, yours and the truth.
> 
> I like chicken too, with lots of ketchup.


 
Lady fur the last time ifin I may draw yur attention to yur thread little ways back to thread "begging" fur me to stop this becaues yual knows yur stuck in reality and need own yur actions and dont want negetive brought yur way just like cubby only jumps in like multif when they think they have the nubers to back them. I persoanly tracked multi like rabbit and found he attacked me then went to whos on line and when he saw he had no friends standin behind he ran like rabbity. 

I wish to be left alone like others here that dont need yur bullien. They are new folks joinin site fur help and some them new coming to door. Yual need to either help them ifin yual care to or leave then but dont peck at them while I be here cause they aint to yur level or makin fun of them niether! Ifin yual do I be the type yual aint to likin here yur site! Ifin I get banned fur sayin so then Its whats the site is and aims to stay clear it but Ifin ther be support from old and new that is all about friends and family then dont judge the diffent ifin they all call themselves family here. 

Just fur yual know BULLIES are out and aims to see fair to all I be seetin fireside with!

BWD


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

Sigh.


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2013)

Cut it the heck out BWD.

You are just as much fault as anyone for running people off and whatnot.
I seen that argument between you and multi before THG deleted it and your little signature that you posted. I also seen you warning new members about how mean we are if they speak or write funny. What kind of member is that?
So quit playing the poor me card. You sound like Jodi Arias


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 22, 2013)

To yur life oweing 

Sorry aint what I wanted friends 

BWD


----------



## cubby (May 22, 2013)

OH PLEASE!!! I'm so tired of reading this nonsense about being a bully!!! Who have I bullied? Don't make an accusation unless you can back it up. I never said anything to, or about you. I ignored you, that makes me a bully? 




I take it, you're not leaving? You are DD aren't you? just another plea for attention, why am I not surprised.....


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 22, 2013)

Simply put. Happy trails partner.
Yous a goodun.

Oh and Go Skins... 
Colts... They suck.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

With respect to all I ask... this thread is still going? 

It's a lot of finger pointing and whining, and this is not good for a web forum, as stated before by others. 

I'd like to ask where moderation is right now? This venomous thread (not just one person, at all!) needs to be gone. 

If it's not going to be moderated, then I test you all who are humble to (with respect)....shut your traps. There's no need for negative, uninspiring and uninfluential / useless posts that are in here. 

It's not just BWD complaining, you're all complaining that he's complaining LOL. If everyone is quiet and SOMEONE starts to take it to private messages, that would be lovely. 

I'm a new member around here, but I contribute a lot in my opinion. I moderate a forum MUCH larger than this since November 2004, and have seen my share of bullshiz. Threads like this NEED to be addressed by moderation / administration immediately if not sooner. They are, again; "Venomous" 


Cheers to BWD, Cubby, Smokin'hotwannabanghermom, and Personal Computer Duck. I love you all, and think you're all having 11 year old moments. Time to move on and grow some meds and talk about it eh? :aok: 




Peace all,
-Master Moderator of Life-


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

This thread was dead until you showed up and brought it back to the forefront.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

"Yesterday, 11:45 PM "


I wake up, and hit "New Posts" :aok:  


Dead? Erm, no. :confused2:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

Also, with everything I said up there...this is the most you got out of it sir? Hmm


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

No what I also got was that about every other member that joins here has been/ still is a moderator at some bigger better site.

Just because someone sees _new posts_ does not mean that have to reply.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

> bigger better site.



Interesting, I didn't say better.. though I surely said larger, because it is  

Also, I see new posts that I've been attending, and saw a chance to mention my thoughts and response to what I experience. Exceedingly interesting your perspective and perpetual need to point things out the way you do. Top notch post though PC Duck  Real quality.

So let me clarify.. with everything I said, all you noticed was that I said something hours after the last person said something, and yet all I did was prop this thread back up...again.. mearly hours after the last person.  



....interesting....


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

Yep....and I was using the lyrics to a song,(bigger, better) not quoting you.

Also telling the mods how to do their jobs and that we should all close our traps, which you should have done in the first place.:aok:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 23, 2013)

Dont let them get to yual to Ellis site has bully problem I have found and should get cleaned up by the mods but fur some reason they lettin them ride. Be interestin to see the fall of some swollen heads round this fire. just wanted to say thanks fur being true and havein open eyes pilgrem yur good folk  Off to be sayin more thank yous 

BWD


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

I'm asking about their jobs.. re-read what I wrote, yet again sir.  

Also, I'm stating why someone should stop, not just saying "close your traps".  

I haven't said anything offensive, nor anything out of context or irrelevant. 

Not sure why you're stating blatant ignorant blabber with your chest pushed out though. :confused2: 

You're basically saying "Why did you come back to this thread that was just spoken in hours before and mention common sense statements? It would have died" 

Well, I thought this thread could use a 30 year old to simmer down all the teenage actions and mindsets.  I surely don't care if you're all older than me, because the actions don't prove that. 

So last time to clarify.. you think if I didn't say anything, this thread would have died eh?  Hmm


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

If this site has all these problems ...Why do you keep coming back?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 23, 2013)

Dont worry Duck still be leavin consider these final threads of mine my retirement party so to speak. Needs to shake hands the friends met and made here and reply to pms and thankin folk fur all the gree rep be gettin. Might take couple hours yet pilgrem so dont get yur nickers in a bunch  Tryin as fast as I can to put my fire out here.

BWD


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

Cheers BWD... They don't bother me at all. I have more wits and intelligence and patience than what some may expect. 

Anyone can say anything they want about my statements, but I spit only the truth and awareness to the obvious that may never be spoken. I will converse till my fingers fall off if need be... I have no worries about it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> If this site has all these problems ...Why do you keep coming back?



 Keep up the quality sir. Very engaging!


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

> I'd like to ask where moderation is right now? This venomous thread (not just one person, at all!) needs to be gone.
> 
> If it's not going to be moderated,



Telling the mods how to do their jobs



> If it's not going to be moderated, then I test you all who are humble to (with respect)....shut your traps





> Also, I'm stating why someone should stop, not just saying "close your traps".



same thing I told you. another example of telling the mods how to do their jobs


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

Ok, if you take it that way then sure... I'm telling the mods how exactly to do their jobs.  

Hopefully they listen. If not, then sure this will continue and that's how it's run.. I at least tried  


Either way, I fully feel everything I said is pure excellence and respectable thought processes. If you don't that sure is fine. :aok: 


Interesting perspective though PC Duck.


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

BWD I do not wear knickers and I don't care if you stay or go. Just stop the whining poor me threads and posts.
You post on nearly every thread and every thread has a poor me moment from you.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

You've mentioned that "stop the whining poor me threads and posts" already PCDuck... 

Maybe you should move on sir Duck.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

> BWD I do not wear knickers



*Idiom: To get one's knickers in a twist, British Slang. to get flustered or agitated: "Don't get your knickers in a twist every time the telephone rings." *

Since you seem unsure and want to take literal to what he said


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 23, 2013)

I had hoped that this fire lit didnt get out control because of those who hate different. I have the bility to chop this thread and will as soon as I be done sayin me goodbyes to it and respondin to messages from friends. I will delete it in good time Mr PC Duck but it will be on my doin not cause yual bully me to do it now like others have done to others here. Go find others to peck at ifin yual dont mind and quit yur peckin here.

BWD


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

It appears that some are a slow learners and repetition helps



> Maybe you should move on sir Duck.



That is all that we were all trying to do until you opened the can of worms again. Just because you could and it was under new posts:aok:


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

Are you sure you want to go there Ellis D?


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

EllisD I am quite sure:aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

Go where? I'm low on gas, and you need a jacket    (+10 points if you can tell me what movie that line was used in) 


Also, that can of worms (this thread) was posted in just hours before me. You're 100% saying if I didn't talk in here, this thread would have died. Very comical......    sir.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 23, 2013)

Duck dont yual threaten folk in good standing in my thread! Yual could be looked at as the whinner here so just leave and dont come to this thread ifin it bugs yual so much its easy just go hang out in yur BHC and leave good folk alone

BWD


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

> Go find others to peck at ifin yual dont mind and quit yur peckin here.



It's ok he's a duck... they don't hurt when they peck. I feed them all the time in the zoo. 

Also, there's absolutely nothing he could do to "threaten" me. No worries BWD, but thanks just the same. :aok:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 23, 2013)

Anyways maybe ifin we ignore him he will flys away and it be safe to do so too cause duck season aint fur few months yet 

BWD


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

I am not threatening anyone BWD:rofl:

But it appears you and your buddy EllisD are.


I thought you had goodbyes and love letters to send out before leaving?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

Oh, this is good!    : popcorn :  

Interesting that you mentioned "love letters" that's very respectable of a post! Very respectable and humble of you, sir.


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

Hey BWD.. You and EllisD are not ganging up on me like you accuse others of doing are you? Cause good people would not do that right?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 23, 2013)

I dont like bein this way to ya duck but yur outa line pilgrem and I aimed to be left alone but yual and sellected few were not goin let that happin. Track record clearly shows trails yual walked and I aimed to walk away but yual kept to followwin now yur knee deep to it and cant seem to find ways out without tryin recruit others to yur cause but most folk here sees it fur what yual are and my reps and pms be telling the story. just go and be gone to other threads here.

BWD


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

EllisD are you sure you want to go there?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

Ganging up on YOU?! hahaha who started it with the "if you didn't say anything" bit you said just a bit ago. 


This is great!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

Go where sir? I'll go wherever you want. :confused2:  Are you buying?


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

B..S BWD.. You have started trouble with 3 different members here in the past week. When they called you on it, you went into your poor me posts again and followed them around. You followed them to the BHC not the other way around.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 23, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey BWD.. You and EllisD are not ganging up on me like you accuse others of doing are you? Cause good people would not do that right?


 
Yup and as always yual try tacktic that dont work and when it flipped back in yur face yual point finger and say I didnt do it yual doin it yual can tell yu and yur like friends here cut from same cloth cause I can mention others yur side do the same thing. Yual aint winnin any point pilgrem and I have asked many times fur ya to just leave good folk alone but yual must have yur head under water gulpin swamp muck cause yual aint to listenin 

BWD


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

> Go where sir? I'll go wherever you want



The sidelines and take your snide little remarks with ya:aok:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 23, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> B..S BWD.. You have started trouble with 3 different members here in the past week. When they called you on it, you went into your poor me posts again and followed them around. You followed them to the BHC not the other way around.


 
Go re read it PC aint how it happened I entered BHC and was made made to feel uncomfort and said i was sorry fur intrudin then TOA said i was welcomed then SM rolled eyes and YYZ said nice thing and then Cubby poked nose to it and when we stood against the bully yull got offended and started trailin us. Good try duck but yur diggin yur own hole pilgrem please just go to other threads thats all we are askin partner 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 23, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> The sidelines and take your snide little remarks with ya:aok:


 
KingK kicks folk out fur tellin folks to leave might want be carefull Duck about to get cooked maybe 

BWD


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

Snide? My remarks are spot on good sir.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 23, 2013)

Please just go Duck I be gone from yur fireside soon as I get done be bout another hour ur so ifin yual stop makin me stop fur yur drivel its yual prolonein it

BWD


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Yup and as always yual try tacktic that dont work and when it flipped back in yur face yual point finger and say I didnt do it yual doin it yual can tell yu and yur like friends here cut from same cloth cause I can mention others yur side do the same thing. Yual aint winnin any point pilgrem and I have asked many times fur ya to just leave good folk alone but yual must have yur head under water gulpin swamp muck cause yual aint to listenin
> 
> BWD



I did not try anything. I am just telling you how it happened and you do not like it. SmokinMom told you repeatedly to leave her along but you continued to follow her to the BHC. Once there nobody bit on your poor me post so you upped the anty by blabbing more with your awww shucks routine. Cubby states that he cannot figure you out, so you attack him. Multi tells you to quit whining about a neg rep in someone else's thread and you go on to attack him. Now this goodbye thread. Either stay or go but don't whine about the poor me crap, it is getting old


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Please just go Duck I be gone from yur fireside soon as I get done be bout another hour ur so ifin yual stop makin me stop fur yur drivel its yual prolonein it
> 
> BWD




Nobody is making you read this thread or my posts. You tell everyone to use their iggy, maybe one should take their own advice?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

The "woe is me" stuff is a bit dramatic, I do agree with that tho I truly got a luv for BWD and pretty much everybody here.. but that doesn't excuse you for jumping on my back for absolutely no effective reason. I commented on a new post that was NOT (I know this.. you know this) going to die. You had 0 right to jump on me.  Also, I, as well as many.. would believe that a mod stepping in BY NOW would have been proper. 

Either way, I have 0 hate for anyone, but I won't back down from a proper, _humble _ and well worked out process of thought.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 23, 2013)

Yup yur gettin old here too Mr Duck and ifin yual understand somethin in life my good friend is folk see through own eyes to things as yual do when yu look to them. Yual see it that way but I dont and only those lookin through own eyes sees it their ways and rightfully entitled too thats what make us individuals and seems like I have been getting rather good support fur me to think the wways I have seen it be the ways others have seen it too. Yual have some sees it yur ways and thats fine all we be asking for since get go is to take leave and the drama be done but like another pilgrem welll respected here said yual stomed in here and dumped gasoline all over this thread I was just tryin say good by to friends made here. 

BWD


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

That is funny BWD I was reading along when all 3 happened and it sure looked different from this side of the screen then your side.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 23, 2013)

and still tryin

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 23, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> That is funny BWD I was reading along when all 3 happened and it sure looked different from this side of the screen then your side.


 
Ah good yual get it then thanks fur pullin yur head out the muck have fun the BHC Im sure they waiten on thier Star 

BWD


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

Good bye threads are nothing more then an individual(drama queen) seeking attention. Seen it many times before and most of them turn out just like this thread did


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 23, 2013)

Im done here fur now friends I will try sneak back later to finish with me thanks and good bys and hopin these bully folk find threads more likin. Stay warm 

BWD


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Ah good yual get it then thanks fur pullin yur head out the muck have fun the BHC Im sure they waiten on thier Star
> 
> BWD



I cannot help that I am well liked and funny, and knowledgeably.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 23, 2013)

He said his goodbye.


----------

